# great day at indian creek



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

My brother, a friend and I went to Indian Creek this morning. What a madhouse it was for about the first two hours .We did have some luck thanks for the dog. We shot five birds and found four of them. Here is a picture of me and my german shorthair.


----------

